# انهيار الاسلام وتراجع اعدادهم !!



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*استمعوا الى كيفية انهيار الدين الاسلامي وتراجع اعدادهم وكيفية انتشار المسيحيه بشهادة شيوخ الاسلام انفسهم :t33: 

http://www.investigateislam.com/cgi-bin/aljazeratv.asf

الجزائر تحاول تقييد و عرقلة حركات التنصير

http://www.07770500.com/News_details.asp?id=3882

التنصير في تركيا

http://www.aljazeera.net/news/archiv...chiveId=102209


التنصير يجتاح العالم الاسلامي

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...lesson_id=4815

فلنشكر الرب علي النفوس التي خلصت للرب​*


----------



## دانى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*تعالوا الى ياجميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم*

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## رهبر (23 سبتمبر 2006)

مجرد مغالطات  وتهويل من بعض البائسين 

معدل انتشار الاسلام اكبر من المسيحية بالرغم من الامكانيات البسيطة 

وعدم وجود مؤسسات مثل مؤسسات التبشير 


عندي الاثباتات ولكن في روابط و لا اريد ان اضع روابط


----------



## khalilo (23 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اول شي الرحمة والمحبة والتسامح والكثير من الأشياء لا نستطيع ان نحصيها .
تانيا  المشايخ الذين يقولون ان الدين الاسلامي  انتشاره يتراجع  والمسيحية تنتشر فهذا انا متأكد والله اعلم  ان هذه الروابط مزيفة او شيخ من الشيوخ المزيفة لأن  سبحان الله وخصوصا في الايام والشهور والسنيين الكثيير والكثيير من الناس في العالم تخل الاسلام لما ترى من معجزات الاهيه 
في الارض وأذكر لكي معجزة من هذه المعجزات وأعدكم بالرابط قريبا انشا الله صورت وصوره وهي الناس في الحج في المدينة المنورة كانت في السماء كلمة موجودة وهي كلمة لا اله الا الله وكل الحجاج يكبرون ويهللون والناس كلها تقول الله  اكبر وتقشعر الأبدان على هذا المنظر الجميل العظيم الجليل  وغيرها من المعجزااااااااااااااااااات  والكثييييييييييييير ان ردتم معرفة الاعجاز اذهبوا وشاهدوا الاعجاز العلمي في القرأن الكريم كيف ان القران الكريم من مءات السنيين تحدث عن اشياء وفي هذا الزمان يكتشفها العلماء والقرآن متحدث فيها ليس من المئات بل من الاااف السنيين وان شئت انا جاهز لأقدم لكم كل يوم اعجاز  في هذا المنتدى انا جاهز بأذن الله 
وشكرا لكم جميعا وادعوا ان يهديكم الله الي الحق والنور والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## يا رب (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*ما هذا الا افتراء وكذب ليس له اساس من الصحة*


----------



## يا رب (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*والدليل اننا نسمع ان 20% من المسيحيون حول العالم يدخلوا الاسلام بمجرد قراة القران وهذا نقلا عن مجلة نيوز بيبر الامريكية الشهرية *


----------



## khalilo (23 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخيييييييييييييييييييي يا على هذا الكلام وهو الافتراء


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2006)

شايف البأس الاسلامي في المسلمين يا كوبتك؟

يكتفون بالتكذيب حتى في شيوخهم و تفاسيرهم حتى يطلعوا من الورطة ...

بس نقول ايه؟ نقول ربنا يتدخل و يعمل اكثر و اكثر داخل هذه الاوساجط لخلاص النفوس


----------



## assia (23 سبتمبر 2006)

كلامك صحيح يا ماي روك بيكذبون حتى فقهاؤهم و علماءهم


----------



## دانى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*استمعوا الى كيفية انهيار الدين الاسلامي وتراجع اعدادهم وكيفية انتشار المسيحيه بشهادة شيخ الاسلام*

http://www.investigateislam.com/cgi-bin/aljazeratv.asf

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## رهبر (23 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا احنا و هذي الايام وبنشوف مين الي ينهار


----------



## ma7aba (23 سبتمبر 2006)

> هذا احنا و هذي الايام وبنشوف مين الي ينهار


ساقول لك معلومة بسيطة
المسيحية لمدة 350 عام في بدايتها قدمت مئات الألوف من القرابين الجسدية لأنهم رفضوا ان ينكروا المسيح وقد انتصروا في النهاية والسبب انهم واجهوا الشتيمة بالمحبة وواجهوا السيف الحديدي بسيف الكلمة وروح القدس 
فالمحبة اقوى من كل سيوف وأسلحة الارض


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*ويبقى المسلم ينكر الحقائق*

*بل وصل الحال به الى انكار كلام شيوخه و مفسريه... في هوان اكثر من هيك يا عالم؟*


----------



## فخور بإسلامى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

القضية محسومة منذ نزول القرأن
التضليل هو الأساس اللذى يتمشى عليه هؤلاء المسيحيين
نحن نفخر بوجود كتاب عظيم مثل القرأن نتبعه و نمشى على نهجه
أما أنتم فالإنجيل مثواكم و مهلككم
أريد أى مسيحى على وجه الأرض بأن يأتينى بمعجزة واحده أو حتى كلمة يسوع على حائط


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2006)

فخور بإسلامى قال:


> القضية محسومة منذ نزول القرأن
> التضليل هو الأساس اللذى يتمشى عليه هؤلاء المسيحيين


 
هو الكتاب المقدس مش كتاب الله؟ ولا حظرتك ناسي؟



> أما أنتم فالإنجيل مثواكم و مهلككم


 
لو كنت تعرف معنى الانجيل كان ما تفوهت بهذه الغباوة



> أريد أى مسيحى على وجه الأرض بأن يأتينى بمعجزة واحده أو حتى كلمة يسوع على حائط


 
راجع العهد الجديد و سترى معجزات عظيمة


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا حرام المسلمين لما يتزنقوا بيعملوا كدا

سواء يقولوا الانجيل محرف او كلام الشيوح مخرف

او حتي مش شيوخ اساسا عماتا اللينكات من مواقع اسلامية 

والاول من موقع الجزيرة

موتوا بغيظكم  فنحن لسنا مثلكم نحرف في  كل شئ ونلقي بالتهمة علي غيرنا 

واتمني من الرب ان ينير اذهانكم يا اخوة 

بالنسبة للاخ فخور با اسلامي

معجزات الانجيل لا تعد ولا تحصي ولكننا لانتعامل معه علي اعتبار معجزاته لان معجزاته شئ مسلم به وليس شئ جديد 

نحن نتعامل معاه  كا كلمة الله اللازمة لحياتنا كي تقويها وتنميها لمجد اسمه*


----------



## فخور بإسلامى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا ليس لى شأن بمعجزات إنجيل عهده إنتهى أو معجزة حدثت فى الماضى
أنا أبحث عن معجزة فى زمننا هذا
يكتفى أننا نعترف بمعجزتنا الكبرى و هيا القرأن الكريم اللذى كشف حقيقتكم
أنظر فى توقيعك على إلهك و هو ذليل مكسور العين و المطر يشاركه الدموع
أنظر إلى هذا المنظر المأسوى
كيف تختار إلهاً بهذا البؤس و الفقر
نحن نعتز بإلهنا المعز و المذل و ليس اللذى ينذل
ولا تتكلم و تقول المسلمين لما يتزنقو
إنما كلما تمر الأيام و أنا سأكشف فضائحكم فأنا نصير للمسلمين هنا والله يوفقنى على ذلك


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2006)

فخور بإسلامى قال:


> أنا ليس لى شأن بمعجزات إنجيل عهده إنتهى أو معجزة حدثت فى الماضى
> أنا أبحث عن معجزة فى زمننا هذا


 
عادي مسلم و مغيب... خذلك لفة على القسم المسيحي و شوف المعجزات اليبتحصل




> يكتفى أننا نعترف بمعجزتنا الكبرى و هيا القرأن الكريم اللذى كشف حقيقتكم


 
الاخ يتكلم عن المعجزات و محمده لم يأتي بمعجزه واحد, بل اكتفى يقلي القرأن معجزة... ايه التخلف الاسلامي ده؟





> أنظر فى توقيعك على إلهك و هو ذليل مكسور العين و المطر يشاركه الدموع
> أنظر إلى هذا المنظر المأسوى
> كيف تختار إلهاً بهذا البؤس و الفقر
> نحن نعتز بإلهنا المعز و المذل و ليس اللذى ينذل


 
الذي تراه على عود الصليب هذا جسد اختاره الله ليمحوا خطايا كل من يؤمن به, فالهنا اله قوة غلب الموت و الشيطان بكفارة الجسد البار على عود الصليب

اما هذا الاله الضعيف الذي تصفه هو هذا الاله الذي تتهمه أنه سمح بتحريف الانجيل و الكتاب المقدس
فأن كان هذا الاله غير قادر على الحفاظ على كلمته في السابق, هل يستطيع يحمي القرأن (هذا ان كان كلمة الله اصلا)





> ولا تتكلم و تقول المسلمين لما يتزنقو


 

يا عمي روح انت مزنوق و مالك سيرة غير الانجيل محرف و درتنا الموضوع للانجيل بدل ما ترد على الفضايح من قناوتكم و من مواقعكم




> إنما كلما تمر الأيام و أنا سأكشف فضائحكم فأنا نصير للمسلمين هنا والله يوفقنى على ذلك


 

خخخ, حتهرب حالك حال غيرك ههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههه

بامانة انتا استاذ ياروك 

وبعد ردك انا لا استطيع ان اقوم بالرد 

ولكن لي ملحوظة للاخ فخور باسلامي الذي جاء لينصر المسلمين 

فيه موضوع عن نهاية الكون في نفس القسم ده 

ياريت تبقي ترد عليا فيه وانصر القران يا عزيزي

علشان الحديث وقع في ايدي وممكن يتحول من حديث قوي الي حديث ضعيف ههههه

الحق حالك او اهرب كما قال العزيز روك*


----------



## فخور بإسلامى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

الأيام بيننا أيها الجهلة


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2006)

شايف يا قبطي... فضحناهم ههههه





فخور بإسلامى قال:


> الأيام بيننا أيها الجهلة


 
و متعب حالك و معصب ليه؟ ياعم انا اكبر جاهل و اصغر واحد بيعرف في المسيحية في المنتدى كله

يبقى شوفنا حتلوي اصغر واحد فيهم ازاي :smil12:


----------



## فخور بإسلامى (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ستفاجأ
ولكن رجاء ألا تطردنى من المنتدى مثل المطرودين بحجة قلة الأدب
يعنى لو هاتقدر عليا ماتطردنيش


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*انتا بتقول 




			الأيام بيننا أيها الجهلة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني قمت بسب 2 ادمن في المنتدي بمنتهي البساطة

وبتقول محدش يطردني 

احنا لو كنا عاوزين نطردك كنا طردناك لسب الادمن المسئول

جرب تدخل باسم مسيحي اي منتدي اسلامي وقول ياجاهل لمشرف مش ادمن 

شوف هيحصلك ايه 

انا اطردت من قبل من منتديات اسلامية لمجرد استخدامي السخرية وليس الشتيمة 

احترم نفسك واتكلم با احترام مع الاخرين وبموضوعية وستجد المثل *


----------



## Scofield (23 سبتمبر 2006)

أكبر حاجة تضحك أنهم متأكدين من أنهيار الأسلام و بيتبجحو و يكدبو و أحب أرد بشئ بسيط أذا كان الأسلام قوى ولا ينهار خايفين ليه من المسلمين اللى بيتنصرو و عاملينلهم حد الردة و ياريت حد يقولى حروب الردة حصلت ليه مدام هما مؤمنين و قرأو القرآن و أسلمو برضاهم و ليه بيطهدو الحركات التبشيرية و المؤمنين و الكنائس و الأديرة و بعدين أغلب من فى المنتدى قرئو القرآن و محدش أسلم و أنا عن نفسى لقيت فيه حجات تضحك من تخاريف و حاجات هبله":t33: "
واللى بيقول أنه 20% بيسلمو من المسيحين أظن أنها واسعه قوى علشان أكبر عدد فى الديانات هم المسيحين و بعدهم العلمانين يعنى لو كان كل سنه بيسلم 20% كان فى أربع أو خمس سنين مفيش ولا مسيحى و متصدقش كلام الجرائد و هات بالدليل و بعدين ده فيه سعودين تنصرو
ونحن نعلم أن السعوديه لوقت قريب كانت مانعه للتنصير و طبعا دى أرض الرسول الكذاب بتاعكم يعنى مش معقولة منشأ الأسلام هتدخل فى المسيحية ببساطة.
بل و الأدهى من ذلك أنى قرأت فى أحد المواقع الأخبارية أنهم يعزمون على بناء كنائس فى السعودية و على فكرة الآن الكتب المقدسة تباع فى السعودية.


----------



## Scofield (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ma7aba قال:


> ساقول لك معلومة بسيطة
> المسيحية لمدة 350 عام في بدايتها قدمت مئات الألوف من القرابين الجسدية لأنهم رفضوا ان ينكروا المسيح وقد انتصروا في النهاية والسبب انهم واجهوا الشتيمة بالمحبة وواجهوا السيف الحديدي بسيف الكلمة وروح القدس
> فالمحبة اقوى من كل سيوف وأسلحة الارض



بعد أذن حضرتك يا محبة فأن عصور الأستشهاد مستمرة إلى الآن و لن تنتهى أبدا و نحن أماننا لن ينتهى بالرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## the truth (24 سبتمبر 2006)

استمع لالأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا تاوضروس و الأنبا دانيال و الأنبا موسى و القمص أنسطاسي الصموئيلي و هم يعترفون بحقيقة التنصير في مصر و مدى نجاحه. و طبعا الناس العادية لا تعرف الحقيقة.


----------



## رهبر (24 سبتمبر 2006)

لا اعلم لماذا كل هذا التهريج 

لو انتو ما تحدفو الوصلات الي نوضعها كان شفتو مين الي يسكت 

اما تحدف كل شئ وتغيب العقل و تستخف بالعقول و بتقول هذا يهرج و انت حادف كلامه 

طيب خلينا نشوفه  ليش تحدفه  

انت ما حدفته الا لعلة و العلة واضحة و الكل يعرفها


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*ياعم علة ايه *

*انا واثق انه كلام فاضي رغم اننا لم احضره *

*لاننا مش زيكم احنا كل حاجة عندنا ووعظاتنا واضحة وموجودة في اي كنيسة *

*بالعربي مش بنخبئ حاجة*


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*لو بتعرف كان في الوصلة ايه كان ضحكت... الوعضة بتتكلم عن الخطف و اخطاره و الاخ يعلق على الموضوع بيقول ان المسيحيين بيصروا اسلام*

*بعدين قلبتوا الموضوع ليه؟ خلاص فلستوا؟ ما عاد ليك تردوا غير تجيبوا تسجيلات مدبلجة؟*


----------



## الصياد (24 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام ومحبة واحترام لكم جميعا 
خلال ما قرأت وجدت انكم يا اصحاب هذا الموقع تجدون المواضيع التي تسليكم 
وتسلي غروركم او كما تسمونها اثباتات على تراجع الاسلام . المهم أعطيني يا من احببت رجلا واحد دخل الدين المسيحي اقتناعا بالدين . غير راغب المادة والنقود او راغب للنفوذ والسلطة باختصار  دين مصلحة في الدنيا وفي الآخرة عذاب عظيم .
الصياد لن ارد بالقرآن الحديث لان هذا ليس موضعه.


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه*

*عجبي يا الصياد *

*اللي يدخل الدين المسيحي من البلاد العربية بيخاطر بحياته ويكون معرض لحكم الرد ويخسر اهله واصدقاءه وكل شئ وتقولي فلوس وسلطة*

*للدرجة دي الشيوح بيعملوا ليكم غسيل مخ *

*عزيزي يمكنك ان تجرب ولن تجبر علي المسيحية صدقا روح اي كنيسة وقولهم انا عاوز ابقي مسيحي وشوف هيقولولك ايه *

*اول حاجة بيقولها ابونا للشخص *

*لا يا حبيبي مفيش حاجة اسمها تدخل المسيحية انتا ايه اللي مش عاجبك في الاسلام علشان تيجي هنا ويفضل يماطل فيه فترة طويلة*

*ولوا انه يلاقيه مصر انه يبقي مسيحي يقعد معاه ويسائله عن الاسباب ومن الاخر يعصره علشان يتاكد انه بيحب ربنا فعلا *

*ويبدا بعدين يحذره يقوله انتا ها تخسر كل شئ وممكن تخسر حياتك ممكن تتعرض للقتل*

*ويفضل يعمل معاه المستحيل*

*ويمكن لاي شخص ان يجرب انا اقول كلامي عن خبرات رايتها بنفسي*

*تحياتي ,,*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *لو بتعرف كان في الوصلة ايه كان ضحكت... الوعضة بتتكلم عن الخطف و اخطاره و الاخ يعلق على الموضوع بيقول ان المسيحيين بيصروا اسلام*
> 
> *بعدين قلبتوا الموضوع ليه؟ خلاص فلستوا؟ ما عاد ليك تردوا غير تجيبوا تسجيلات مدبلجة؟*


 
*ياريتك كنت سبتها ياروك الواحد كان عاوز يضحك شوية :yahoo:*


----------



## يا رب (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*ما نحن بحاجة لاناس ضعفاء خرجوا من الدين الحق وارتدادهم لدين سهل مادي  لا حرام فيه وان حرم شيء يعود فيحلله ديننا قوي بما فيه من ادله *
*كيف نجري وراء اشخاص همهم مادي لولا ان اغروهم بالمال والملذات المباحة كلها فقط *
*اهؤلاء يبكى عليهم *
*فذرهم يخوضوا ويلعبوا حتى يلاقوا يومهم هذا *
*يومهم هذا  *


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*


			
				يا رب;83254 قال:
			
		


ما نحن بحاجة لاناس ضعفاء خرجوا من الدين الحق وارتدادهم لدين سهل مادي لا حرام فيه وان حرم شيء يعود فيحلله ديننا قوي بما فيه من ادله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


			
				يا رب;83254 قال:
			
		

> _*كيف نجري وراء اشخاص همهم مادي لولا ان اغروهم بالمال والملذات المباحة كلها فقط *_
> _*اهؤلاء يبكى عليهم *_
> _*فذرهم يخوضوا ويلعبوا حتى يلاقوا يومهم هذا *_
> *يومهم هذا *




*كويس كنت عاوز شوية ضحك اديني لقيتهم يا روك *

*بلاش تتعب حالك عزيزي*

*يا استاذ يا رب ( المفروض تخليه يا اللات علشان يبقي اوضح :smil12: )*

*من الذي يبحث عن الملذات والمال *

*نعمل مقارنة بسيطة ونشوف*

* معروف اني اللي بياسلم بياخد 30 الف جنيه دي تسعيره يا ابني*

*او 15 الف جنيه بالميت *

*ده غير نسبة اللي يجيب واحد للازهر علشان يشهر اسلامه *

*وكمان  ممكن يتجوز 4 نسوان زي العفاريت قصدي زي القمر :smil12: *

*واما بالنسبة للحماية والنفوذ فحصل ولا حرج  محدش هيقدر يكلمه او ياذيه لانه في حماية الدولة الاسلامية الوهابية *

*وكمان في الاخرة هيقعد في جنة حلوة ورطبة بتجري من تحتها انهار خمر ولبن وعسل وهيصة *

*وكمان ليه 72 حورية زي القمر*

*واما الشواذ فاللات كريم ويحب ان يكرم عباده ارزقهم بالولدان المخلدون الذين لا ينزفون*

*ومن الاخر تدي علبة سجاير لعمك رضوان وهيضبطك  :t33: *

*يعني من الاخر تفضل ليل نهار تجري وراء حور العين وبليل تجري وراء الولدان وفي الاوفر تايم تشوف زواجتك الاربعة وماملكت يمينك يا عم هههههه*

*اما تيجي للمسيحية يا ولداه *

*تلاقي اية تخرم عينك ومخك تقولك من نظر لامراة واشتهاها فلقد زني بها قلبه *

*تقول معلش يمكن ربنا هيسامحنا في الاخر ما انت فاكر نفسك في الاسلام والرسول ها يدخلك عادي مكان واحد نصراني كافر واهي كوسة *

*تلاقي اية تانية تحولك وتلاقيها في حبابي عنيك تقولك ولن يدخل ملكوت السموات الزناة والشتامون ... الخ :dntknw: *

*تقول معلش ياواد يمكن هتعوض و تتجوز كام حرمة قمر من المسيحيين الحلوين دول*

*تلاقي مش ينفع تتجوز غير واحدة بس ومفيش طلاق كمان :t33: *

*ويا مسكين رغم كل ده تلاقي اهلك لبدينلك في الذرة ويقتلوك في عز النهار ولا ياخدوا فيك يوم في السجن ودي من سماحة الاسلام *

*يبقي مفيش قدامك غير تعمل لجوء سياسي لاي بلد غير بلدك ولا تخضع لاجراءت كنسية وانما سياسية بحته*

*وانتا حظك يا اما سافرت بره مصر يا اما اترفضت يا اما ورقك اتعطل لهاية لما اهلك يشربوا من دمك ههههههه*

*وعجبي *


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

الصياد قال:


> سلام ومحبة واحترام لكم جميعا
> خلال ما قرأت وجدت انكم يا اصحاب هذا الموقع تجدون المواضيع التي تسليكم
> وتسلي غروركم او كما تسمونها اثباتات على تراجع الاسلام . المهم أعطيني يا من احببت رجلا واحد دخل الدين المسيحي اقتناعا بالدين . غير راغب المادة والنقود او راغب للنفوذ والسلطة باختصار دين مصلحة في الدنيا وفي الآخرة عذاب عظيم .
> الصياد لن ارد بالقرآن الحديث لان هذا ليس موضعه.


 
شوف الهبل الاسلامي, بيقلي مادة و نقود و نفوذ

هو انت تسيبوا واحد يدخل دين اخر غير ما تبهذلوه و تطبقوا عليه حد الردة؟

و يقلي مال و مادة...

ايه الهبل داه يا ناس!


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

يا رب قال:


> *ما نحن بحاجة لاناس ضعفاء خرجوا من الدين الحق وارتدادهم لدين سهل مادي لا حرام فيه وان حرم شيء يعود فيحلله ديننا قوي بما فيه من ادله *
> *كيف نجري وراء اشخاص همهم مادي لولا ان اغروهم بالمال والملذات المباحة كلها فقط *
> *اهؤلاء يبكى عليهم *
> *فذرهم يخوضوا ويلعبوا حتى يلاقوا يومهم هذا *
> *يومهم هذا *


 
فينك من زمان يا علامات استفهام

مش تكون دخلت الموضوع من البداية مشان نتسلى فيك

يا شطور يا زغنن, ايه الدين هذا اي واحد يسيبه مقابل نقود و مال و جاه؟

دا يبقى دين مسخرة !


شايف يا قبطي, الان و بعد العين الحمرة بدأوا يعترفون بالتنصير لكن بأسباب هههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه*

*طبعا ياروك ده كان متوقع *

*هما كدا دايما وهيفضلوا كدا ليوم الدين *

*والرب يرحم *

*" وهم يقولون للجبال والصخور اسقطي علينا واخفينا عن وجه الجالس علي العرش وعن غضب الخروف لانه قد جاء يوم غضبه العظيم ومن يستطيع الوقوف "*
*( رؤيا يوحنا الاهوتي 6 : 16 )*


----------



## the truth (24 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ياريتك كنت سبتها ياروك الواحد كان عاوز يضحك شوية :yahoo:*


 

علشان خاطرك احطلك اللنك مرة تانية علشان تضحك شوية. لكن الاقباط اللي بيتشدقوا بالديمقراطية و الحرية لا يعرفون شيئ عنها. و انا واثق انك ستلغي اللنك لانك لا تطيق ان يطلع المسيحيين عليه و لو كان كذب و ملفق لتركته لتثبت ان المسلمين كذابين.

http://www.zshare.net/audio/christian-copts-convert-to-islam-mp3-6m4.html


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*تركتها مشانك يا كوبتك...*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

the truth قال:


> علشان خاطرك احطلك اللنك مرة تانية علشان تضحك شوية. لكن الاقباط اللي بيتشدقوا بالديمقراطية و الحرية لا يعرفون شيئ عنها. و انا واثق انك ستلغي اللنك لانك لا تطيق ان يطلع المسيحيين عليه و لو كان كذب و ملفق لتركته لتثبت ان المسلمين كذابين.
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/christian-copts-convert-to-islam-mp3-6m4.html


 
*الصراحة انا فطست من الضحك :t33: *

*اصلي مش تخيلت ابدا اني يوصل بيكم الحال انكم تالفوا نص كامل كامل*

*وتدبلجوه مع لقاء للاب كاهن *

*بس طبعا احنا اتعودنا علي الكذب من المسلمين دي سنه تكذب في ثلاث*

*ومن ضمنهم الدعوة لدينك*

*هات لينك من موقع مسيحي *

*زي ما انا عملت مش انا جبتلك من مواقع اسلامية و موقع الجزيرة الاخباري الاسلامية برضه*

*مش جبتلك لينك كدا وخلاص وكمان الدبلجة واضحة علي الاخر*

*لما حاجة تثير الاشمئزاز*

*ازاي مش مكسوف وانتا حاطه لا وبتدافع عنه *

*عماتا انت وضحت انك شخصية مريضة*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *تركتها مشانك يا كوبتك...*


 
*اشكرك يا عزيزي روك*

*بس انا فهمت انك حذفتها ليه*

*ربنا يرحمنا من العقول المريضة دي*


----------



## the truth (24 سبتمبر 2006)

كما توقعت مقدرتش تستحمل اللنك اكتر من ساعة مع اني حطتها علشان اضحكك. الحق عليا.:t33:

شوف اللنك دا و هو عن معدلات انتشار الاديان في العالم  و انت تعرف ان النصرانية هي الدين الوحيد الذي يتراجع و الاسلام هو الدين الوحيد الذي ينمو  

http://www.religioustolerance.org/worldrel.htm


و علشان اضحكك اكتر شوف المكتوب هنا 


http://www.religioustolerance.org/islam.htm

*[FONT=arial,helvetica]Christianity is currently the largest religion in the world. It is followed                    by about 33% of all people -- a percentage that has remained stable for decades.                    If current trends continue, Islam will become the most popular world religion sometime in the mid-21st century.[/FONT]*

و طبعا يقول ان الاسلام سيكون اكبر ديانة في منتصف القرن. و طبعا كلنا عارفين ان كل الاعداد النصرانية تتكون من طوائف مكفرة بعضها و مختلفين في اساس العقيدة.


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*قبل ما نشوف الجديد اللي بتتكلم عليه*

*عاوز اسائلك سؤالين علشان اقدر اقييم اذا كنت اشترك معاك في نقاش تاني ولا لاء*

*علشان انا مش بقدر استحمل الغباء دي حاجة غصب عني يعني *

*1 -  اللينك اللي انتا حطيته ده كان علي موقع مسيحي ؟؟*

*2 - مدبلج يعني صوت واحد بس اللي فيه ولا صوت 2 ؟*

*في انتظار ردك ..*


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*تقرير كامل ينفي هذا الادعاء الكاذب*
*http://www.bible.ca/islam/islam-myths-fastest-growing.htm*

*شاهد بالدليل و البرهان و بالاحصاءات و فضح الاكاذيب*

*العب غيرها*

*ديه الجزيرة بتعترف بتنصير 6 مليون كل سنة*

*يا عمي اصحى*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *تقرير كامل ينفي هذا الادعاء الكاذب*
> *http://www.bible.ca/islam/islam-myths-fastest-growing.htm*
> 
> *شاهد بالدليل و البرهان و بالاحصاءات و فضح الاكاذيب*
> ...


 
*كده ياروك تفضحه :smil12: *

*لاء مش ليك حق الحقيقة :t33:*


----------



## the truth (24 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *قبل ما نشوف الجديد اللي بتتكلم عليه*
> 
> *عاوز اسائلك سؤالين علشان اقدر اقييم اذا كنت اشترك معاك في نقاش تاني ولا لاء*
> 
> ...



 و انا برضة الغباء بيعمللي حساسية و خصوصا الغباء المصاحب بالجهل و نكران الحقائق.

اللنك لم يكن من موقع مسيحي ببساطة لان كما سمعت فيه ان الباباوات لا يريدوا شعب الكنيسة ان يعرف الحقيقة. و لكن هذا مؤتمر عقدته الكنيسة لعدة ايام لمناقشة ظاهرة اسلام الاقباط. 

و الاصوات الموجودة في التسجيل هم الأنبا باخوميوس و الأنبا تاوضروس و الأنبا دانيال و الأنبا موسى و القمص أنسطاسي الصموئيلي. و اظنك تعرف مكانة هؤلاء في الكنيسة و تعرف اصواتهم من التسجيلات المتاحة في الكنائس و على النت. و الصوت ليس مدبلج و ممكن تاخد التسجيل لاب الاعتراف ممكن كان حاضر الاجتماع.

في انتظار تعليقك على آخر مشاركة لي..:beee:


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا حبيبي كوبتك, الاخ فرحان و جايبلي موقع بيكت فيه ناس من مختلف الخلفيات*

*بتروح في كم صفحة اخرى بتلقاه يقول حجم الاسلام بحدود ال نصف بالمئة من سكان امريكا وهو نما بتقريب ال 109 بالمئة بالنسبة لما كان*

*لكن لو مجي للحقائق انه زاد بهذه النسبة ليس بسبب اسلام الامريكان, بل بسبب الهجرة, اي هجرة المسلمين الى امريكا و عددهم تضاعف بالنسبة المئوية*

*يعني في الثمانينيات كان عددهم على عدد الاصابع و في التسيعينات زاد الى مئات الاف بسبب الهجرة*
*فالقياس على هذا النحو و مش معناه انه الامريكان صاروا مسيحيين*
*و اتذكر واحد جاي و عامل نفس الزيطة و يقول الاسلام اكثر دين بينتشر في الولايات المتحدة*
*يا ناس بلاش هبل ارحموا نفسكم مش غيركم*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

the truth قال:


> و انا برضة الغباء بيعمللي حساسية و خصوصا الغباء المصاحب بالجهل و نكران الحقائق.
> 
> اللنك لم يكن من موقع مسيحي ببساطة لان كما سمعت فيه ان الباباوات لا يريدوا شعب الكنيسة ان يعرف الحقيقة. و لكن هذا مؤتمر عقدته الكنيسة لعدة ايام لمناقشة ظاهرة اسلام الاقباط.
> 
> ...


 
*طيب احب اقولك حاجة صغننه في ودنك كدا *

*علشان محدش يضحك عليك يا صغنن*

*مفيش مؤتمر بيتكلم فيه اكثر من شخص*

*لازم اب كاهن واحد هو اللي يتولي الوعظة وبتبقي عن موضوع محدد *

*وعمر ما كان فيه مؤتمر لحاجة واحدة ( الا في خيال حضرتك :smil12:  )*

*والصوت الاولاني فعلا صوت اب كاهن انا لا انكر*

*ولكن الدبلجة اللي من صوت واحد مسلم وده شئ لا يحتاج الي توضيح :t33: *

*لاني حتي نبراته رفيعه وبيتكلم بطريقة غريبة عن الاقباط ( ومعروف اني الاباء كلهم صوتها بيبقي فيه درجة من الخشونة من كتر الوعظ والترنيم اما الاخ اللي انتا جايبه شكله او مرة يمسك ميكرفون )*

*نصيحة خلوا المرة الجاية واحد شيخ علي الاقل صوته يكون منحور من الله واكبر ويعرف يسبك الدور *

*عاوز تثبت انك مش كاذب *

*وابصملك بالعشرة واثبتلك الموضوع كمان *

*هات كل تسجيل علي حدي *

*وابقي قابلني لو كان فيه تسجيل اساسا :smil12: *

*الا بالحق انتا بتطلع لسانك ليه في الاخر *

*ده تصرف ناس راشدة انتا مش عارف اني اللي بيطلع لسانه بيبقي  .... *

*اكبر يا شاطر*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *يا حبيبي كوبتك, الاخ فرحان و جايبلي موقع بيكت فيه ناس من مختلف الخلفيات*
> 
> *بتروح في كم صفحة اخرى بتلقاه يقول حجم الاسلام بحدود ال نصف بالمئة من سكان امريكا وهو نما بتقريب ال 109 بالمئة بالنسبة لما كان*
> 
> ...


 
*هنقول لمين بس يا عزيزي ماي روك*

*دول ناس قال الله وقال الرسول *

*ولا تناقش ولا تجادل يا اخ علي والا وقعت في المحظور :t33: *

*وان الله لا يخشي من عباده الا العلماء منهم *

*دي مش ديانة تفكير دي ديانة امن واسكت*

*ولا رضون ها ينشك من الجنة ومش هيظبك مع حورايات ولا ولدان حلوين :yahoo:*


----------



## the truth (24 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *تقرير كامل ينفي هذا الادعاء الكاذب*
> *http://www.bible.ca/islam/islam-myths-fastest-growing.htm*
> 
> *شاهد بالدليل و البرهان و بالاحصاءات و فضح الاكاذيب*
> ...



بالرغم من انه موقع نصراني الا ان الموقع يعترف بأن معدل نمو الاسلام اعلى من معدل انتشار النصرانية. و لكن كالعادة حاول التدليس على القارئ بان المعدل ليس هو المقياس. و لكن اي انسان مبتدئ في الاحصاء يعرف ان مقارنة المعدل هي المهمة و طالما ان معدل انتشار الاسلام اعلى من معدل النصرانية فان عدد المسلمين الكلي سيكون اكبر من عدد النصارى في وقت ما و هذا الوقت كما ذكر الموقع الذي وضعته ـ و هو موقع محايد ـ سيكون في منتصف القرن الحالي ان شاء الله.

على فكرة انا لم اقصد وضع هذا الشكل و لكني وضعته بالخطأ لاني موش متعود على المنتدى و اشكاله.


----------



## assia (25 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي نسيتم أهم نقطة إذا اسلم نصراني لا احد يعذبه او يحاربه لكن في الدول الإسلامية كالمغرب و السعودية و ليبيا والقائمة لا يمكن إحصائها يضطر المسيحيون على إخفاء تنصرهم خوفا من الإرهاب الإسلامي (التعذيب وركن الشهادات خير دليل) لذلك فلا احد يستطيع إحصاء عدد النصارى في العالم الإسلامي و مؤكد انه ليس عددا بسيطا وكل المسلمين يعلمون هذا وشكرا


----------



## marwa (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*
يا جماعه ليه اسلوب الحوار ينحدر بكم الي هذه الدرجه ..؟

فكلامكم هذا الذي هو علي شاكله ( يا صغنن .. ونضحك عليك شويه ..وهبل ... وتخلف ) 

لهو اسلوب يذكرني باسلوب الشوارع وليس منتدي محترم ..

اذا كنت تريدون حقا ان تكونوا سفراء للدين المسيحي فعليكم ان تكونوا اهل لذلك 

وان تستخدموا اسلوب ارقي للحوار 

انتم مزدوجون حقا ..!! اين هي تلك الحريه التي تنادون بها ؟ 

انا اعلم ان من حقك ان تقول رأيك وتوجهاتك .. لكن اعلم ايضا ان ذلك من حق الاخر !!

تقولون ان الاسلام دين تعصب .. وانا اري هنا قمه التعصب !!؟

من حقك ان تدافع عن دينك ولكن اترك الاخر ايضا يدافع عن دينه 

حتي نستطيع ان تقابل في مكان وسط وان نتفق حقا ..

ولكن الظاهر اننا اتفقنا علي ان لا نتفق !!

وتحياتي لكم جميعا مع خالص دعائي لكم بأن يهدينا الرب جميعا 

اخيرا" وليس اخرا"

من حقي ان اختلف معك في الرأي ولكنني سوف اموت في مقابل حقك في التعبير عنه ..

شكرا لكم ..وارجو ان تتقبلوني عضوه جديده بينكم *


----------



## assia (25 سبتمبر 2006)

أختي أول شيء نرحب بك و بكل الاعضاء الجدد مسيحيين كانوا أم مسلمين . 
ثانيا :ألا تلاحظين معي أن الكلمات ليست بشتم أو أي شيء بل على لعكس يمكنكي الذهاب إلى هذا الرابط و سترين إجابتنا على شتم من طرف مسلم وهشا خير دليل على إننا والحمد لله ملتزمون باذب الكلام وشكرا لكي أما إذا كان لكي رأي في كلامي فتفضلي أرجوكي فنحن هنا من اجل الحوار و لا السكوت شكرا لكي 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8661&page=2


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

the truth قال:


> بالرغم من انه موقع نصراني الا ان الموقع يعترف بأن معدل نمو الاسلام اعلى من معدل انتشار النصرانية. و لكن كالعادة حاول التدليس على القارئ بان المعدل ليس هو المقياس..


 
يا عم انت تقرأ كيف؟ بالمقلوب يعني؟

Islam is not the fastest growing religion in the world. Islam is the dominant religion of the third world where the birth rate is high. In these same Countries, Muslims are killed if they convert to 
Christianity.​ويستمر:​Muslim's claim that their growth rate is 235 percent and 47 percent for Christianity. This statistic came from the Readers Digest Almanac and Yearbook 1983, and represents 235 percent increase *over 50 years*. Muslims always leave off the 50 year fact to make it appear they are going 235% every year.​نسبة النمو هذه كانت على فترة 50 سنة, لكن المسلمين دلسوها و اخفوها لكي يوهموا القارئ بأنها كل سنة​A simple review of the readers Digest study shows that the growth rate of Islam vs. Christianity is directly linked to the birth rate in Third World countries where Islam dominates and not actual conversions to each religion.​البحث الوهمي مصدره الولادات وهو بطبيعة الحال المسلمين الي يتصدرون القائمة لان ما شاء الله بتيجبوا عشرة عشرة
وهذه الاحصائية ليس لها علاقة بتغيير الدين او اعتناق الاسلام 

كما يكمل البحث بنقطة مهمة وهو اختفاء الاحصائيات بعد ال 11 من سبتمبر
فلم نعد نرى لا احصائيات ولا بلاوي لان الاسلام انكشف على حقيقته

ويكمل البحث اثباتات في ان البهائيين هم في نسبة اكثر من الاسلام في الانتشار (وهو الانتشار النسبي) اي يعني اذا كان بهائي واحد و صاروا عشرة بعد شنة, يعتبر النمو بتاعها 1000 بالمئة :smil12: 

و ينقل لنا البحث وجود الاسلام في 204 بلدة بينما المسيحية في كل بلدان العالم كـــــــــــــافة
و بنشوف في الجدول التالي:
http://www.bible.ca/global-religion-statistics-world-christian-encyclopedia.htm

ان المسيحية بتزيد في كل يوم بحدود ال 69 الف بينما الاسلام 68 الف و السبب الوحيد ان الاسلام له هذه النسبة المقاربة للمسيحية هو بسبب عدد الولادات (ما شاء الله كل واحد بحصنه اربعة, يخلف جيش)

و يمكل البحث اعطاء الحقائق في الاحسائيات و النسب بأن المسيحية تعد الاكثر انتشارا حتى في اسيا و افريقيا بمعدل مقرب لل 3 بالرغم من الولادات الهائلة للمسلمين

و يكمل البحث و يكمل و يكمل العديد من الحقائق التي لا يمكن عدها
ولكن اثبتنا علميا و بالاحثائيات كذب ادعائكم
و لو لم يكن هذا الكلام صحيحا لم خاف شيوخكم على عممهم من التنصير

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## دانى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*واحده من أكبر الفضائح لمدعى خطف وإجبار الفتيات على التنصير 
الإخوة الأحباء

خرج علينا تلفزيون دريم بحلقة عن خطف وتنصير الفتيات المسلمات، وخرج علينا رجل يدعى خطف إبنته (أسماء) وحلق شعرها ودق صليب لها ووضعها فى قلاية فى أحد الأديرة، وأتت أيضا لنا أحد الأمهات تدعى هروب إبنتها (شيرين) مع زميل لها يسمى عادل

لكن المسيح لا يرضى الظلم لأبنائه لذلك يكشف لنا الحقائق سريعا

إستمع
أسماء تروى قصتها

**http://four.fsphost.com/Bicaso/nashra6.wmv*

*أسماء تتحدث مع عائلتها وتلومهم على الكذب*

http://four.fsphost.com/Bicaso/nashra7.wmv

*أسماء تتحدث مع الشيخ أبو إسلام فى أحد محاولات إعادتها للإسلام*

http://four.fsphost.com/Bicaso/nashra8.wmv

*وليس أسماء فقط، بل شيرين أيضا تروى قصتها وأنها لم تهرب مع شاب كما إدعت أمها*











*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## دانى (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*وليس أسماء فقط، بل شيرين أيضا تروى قصتها وأنها لم تهرب مع شاب كما إدعت أمها

http://www.the-meca.com/audio/downloads/shirin1.zip*

*http://www.the-meca.com/audio/downloads/sherin2.zip*

*كما تم إتصال أيضا بين أسماء وبين وائل الإبراشى سأقوم بنشره بمجرد أن يصلنى الرابط، وقد وعد وائل الإبراشى بالتسجيل معها فى برنامجه الحقيقة لتكذب كل ما تم بثه عنها وعن إختطافها


**تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## Scofield (25 سبتمبر 2006)

أحب أن اقول "أن السماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من تسعة و تسعون لا يحتاجون توبة"
أولا المسلمين عندهم حالة من الأسقاط و طبعا الذى يعرف علم النفس يفهم قصدى
ثانيا المسيحية تبحث عن خلاص الأنسان وليس زيادة العدد "كالمسلمين"
ثالثا جميع من أعتنقو الديانة المسيحية تكلمو عن التغيرات الروحية ومعرفتهم بالله الحقيقى و كيف أنهم تحولو من وحوش أو ملحدين إلى محبين و مؤمنين وودعاء و حتى أن هناك أفراد من الأخوان المسلمين و القاعدة و المنظمات الأرهابية تنصرو و تحولو إلى مسالمين 
رابعا المسيحية لا تجبر أحد على أعتناق الديانة ولك حرية أختيار الدين و الطائفة التى تريد
خامسا الموجودون فى هذا المنتدى مسيحيون من جميع الطوائف "أرثوذوكس و كاثوليك و أنجيلين و غيرهم" ولا يوجد كره بينهم و كلنا أخوة وللعلم الطوائف المسيحية لاتختلف فى الكتاب المقدس ولا فى الأيمان و لكن لكل طائفة طريقتها فى تطبيق الكتاب المقدس "وهذا بحد ذاته أن دل يدل على حرية الفكر والتعبير"
وبخصوص أسماء و شيرين أحب أن أقول أن صاحب الفكر المريض هو الذى يتوهم بخطفهما لانه و لاسوأ الأحتمالات أن حدث فستنقلب الدنيا و لن تقعد و ستتحرك الحكومة ضد المسيحين و تأخذها فرصة لسجنهم و تعذيبهم وهدم الأديرة و المعابد


----------



## Scofield (25 سبتمبر 2006)

وأرجو أن يكون التسجيل الذى أحضره أخويا "دانى" مصاحب بالفيديو علشان ميكونش فيه حجة و يقولو أننا مذورين الأصوات و يبقى قدامهم الأعتراف بالصوت و الصورة


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*الاخوه الاعزاء ...*

*لا يمكن ابداً ان يكون مقياس صدق الدين هو عدد معتنقيه .. فبالرغم من انتشار المسيحيه الواضح جداً لكن لا نأخذ هذا كمقياس لصدق المسيحيه .. ولكن اود ان الفت انتباهكم لنقطة واضحه وهى .. من يعتنق المسيحيه ؟ .. ستجدون انهم من مثقفى العالم وعلماؤه ونادراً ما تجدون اشخاص ذو ثقافة محدوده وهذا يؤكد ان المسيحيه دين يقبله العقل والمنطق ويؤكد ايضاً صدق هؤلاء فى اعتناقهم المسيحيه بلا اى اغراءات ماديه كما يزعم البعض .. فقط اقول لمن يدعى وجود تلك الاغراءات ان يتفضل ويذكر لى حالة واحده اعتنقت المسيحيه مقابل نقود او ما شابه .. حالة واحدة فقط اريدها ... وبعدها يطيب لنا الحديث ... والحقيقه اننى لا اتابع معدلات النمو فى الاديان لان ما يريده الله منا هو ارواحنا وقلوبنا فقط .. ولكنى اعلم بصورة عابره ان معدل النمو فى المسيحيه يزداد يوماً بعد يوم ... وايضاً هناك ارتداد .. وقد يبدوا ذلك واضحاً فى مصر لاسباب كثيره .. ويؤسفنى حقيقتاً ان اجد ان من يرتد يكون فى الغالب فتاه وهذا شىء لا يعزز الاسلام .. بل اجد انه غير جيد بالمره لدين يدعوا الكل - ذكر و انثى - الى الدخول فيه ... فحتماً لابد ان يأتى الارتداد كما اخبرنا بذلك كتابنا المقدس كلام الله " لا يخدعنكم أحد على طريقة ما ، لأنه لا يأتي ( اى المسيح ) إن لم يأت الارتداد أولا ، ويستعلن إنسان الخطية ، ابن الهلاك ( تسالونيكى الثانية 2 : 3 ) " وليس الارتداد هنا هو اعتناق دين اخر .. ولكن الارتداد قد يكون عن تعاليم المسيح نفسه .. اى انه يظل مسيحى ولكن بالاسم فقط .. الارتداد فى الفكر والحياه المسيحيه التى طالبنا بها رب المجد .. وهذا من علامات القيامه ولا يسعنى سوى ان اقول تلك الايه القويه العميقه فى معانيها والتى تقول :*

" *لأنه إن كان هذا الرأي أو هذا العمل من الناس فسوف ينتقض *. *وإن كان من الله فلا تقدرون أن تنقضوه ، لئلا توجدوا محاربين لله أيضا *"* ( اعمال 5 : 39 )*

*تحياتى ..*


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*بالطبع لا عمر الارقام ماكان ليها اي قيمة للمصداقية *

*لكن نحن بصدد كشف كذب و افتراء البعض في مسألة اسملة المسيحيين و انا فضحت هذا الادعاء الكاذب في ردي الاخير*


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *بالطبع لا عمر الارقام ماكان ليها اي قيمة للمصداقية *
> 
> *لكن نحن بصدد كشف كذب و افتراء البعض في مسألة اسملة المسيحيين و انا فضحت هذا الادعاء الكاذب في ردي الاخير*


 
*+*

*بالطبع اخى ماى روك .. انا اقصد لفت انتباههم لفرحتهم بالكم بعيداً عن الكيف .. فالله يريد ابناء له يعرفونه حق المعرفة وليس مجرد اشخاص بالاسم فقط ..*


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> *بالطبع اخى ماى روك .. انا اقصد لفت انتباههم لفرحتهم بالكم بعيداً عن الكيف .. فالله يريد ابناء له يعرفونه حق المعرفة وليس مجرد ابناء اشخاص بالاسم فقط ..*


 
*عين العقل, ربنا يباركك من اجل هذه الالتفاتة حبيبي*


----------



## marwa (25 سبتمبر 2006)

assia قال:


> أختي أول شيء نرحب بك و بكل الاعضاء الجدد مسيحيين كانوا أم مسلمين .
> ثانيا :ألا تلاحظين معي أن الكلمات ليست بشتم أو أي شيء بل على لعكس يمكنكي الذهاب إلى هذا الرابط و سترين إجابتنا على شتم من طرف مسلم وهشا خير دليل على إننا والحمد لله ملتزمون باذب الكلام وشكرا لكي أما إذا كان لكي رأي في كلامي فتفضلي أرجوكي فنحن هنا من اجل الحوار و لا السكوت شكرا لكي
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8661&page=2



*شكرا لك اخت اسيا علي تفهمك ..

فلكي نثري هذا المنتدي لابد لنا طرح كافه وجهات النظر حتي 

تلك التي تتعارض مع ديننا ومنهجنا حتي يتم الوصول الي الهدف المنشود 

اعني بهذا الكلام كلا الطرفين المسلمين والمسيحيين 

فاول شيء ممكن ان يقتل الحوار هو اسلوب السخريه 

لي بعض الملاحظات الطفيفه التي احب ان يتسع صدركم لمناقشتها هنا 

ولي ايضا بعض التساؤلات وسوف اقوم بطرح كل موضوع في قسمه المحدد 

عملا" بشروط المنتدي وحتي نتجنب التشتت في الافكار 

فيكفينا فعلا التشتت الفكري الذي نعاني منه الان 

اسعدني التعرف عليك اخت عزيزه من المغرب *


----------



## Coptic Man (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*up ------>*


----------



## ابن النور (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*وبدأت بداية النهايه*

 اى انسان عاقل وغير متحيز يقول بدات  بدايةنهاية الاسلام الكل بدأ يفتش ويدور على الحقيقه التى عرفوها  وينكرونها خوفا من ضيااااع المجد الدنيوى واقولها لهم صراحة امامكم سنوات قليله 
وستجبرون على اعتناق المسيحيه ليس بالقوه ولا بحد السيف وانما بمعجزات رب المجد يسوع ومحبته لكم  وصلوا معى ان ينير اله بصيرتهم ويدلهم على الطريق الصحيح 
بماذا ينتفع الانسان لوربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه


----------



## الصياد (1 أكتوبر 2006)

يا ابن النور مع انني اشك في ذلك ( ان تكون ممن احبهم المسيح ) الا تعلم ان اعداد المسيحين الذين اسلمو من سنة واحدة فقط قد وصل الى آلاف الافراد الذين لم يبصروا النور الا منذ اسلمو .
اولا تعلم يا ابن النور ان المسيح قد احب الاسلام كما ورد في كتابكم ولو لحق بنبينا لاسلم وكان على دين الاسلام ولكن ندعو لكم بالخير احبائنا المسيحين ونرجو الله ان يتوب عليكم وتموتو على ملة الاسلام. ولكم جزيل الشكر 
( سيأتي من بعدي نبي اسمه أحمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم )
هذا ما قاله سيدنا المسيح في الانجيل


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أكتوبر 2006)

الصياد قال:


> يا ابن النور مع انني اشك في ذلك ( ان تكون ممن احبهم المسيح ) الا تعلم ان اعداد المسيحين الذين اسلمو من سنة واحدة فقط قد وصل الى آلاف الافراد الذين لم يبصروا النور الا منذ اسلمو .
> اولا تعلم يا ابن النور ان المسيح قد احب الاسلام كما ورد في كتابكم ولو لحق بنبينا لاسلم وكان على دين الاسلام ولكن ندعو لكم بالخير احبائنا المسيحين ونرجو الله ان يتوب عليكم وتموتو على ملة الاسلام. ولكم جزيل الشكر
> ( سيأتي من بعدي نبي اسمه أحمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم )
> هذا ما قاله سيدنا المسيح في الانجيل


 

:t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: :t11:​ 
*سيبك انتا ياصياد تحفة *

*الحقيقة انا مقدرش ارد علي مداخلتك الجامدة *

*انتا 100 /100 احييك :yahoo: *

*اوع تصدق كلام الدكاترة اللي بيتكلموا كتير علي الجنون الوقتي*

*انتا فلة :36_3_19: *


----------



## الصياد (1 أكتوبر 2006)

****************

*اول غلطة ليك *

*قلة ادب تاني يا محمدي*

*سوف يتم رميك خارج المنتدي*

*coptic*


----------



## دانى (1 أكتوبر 2006)

الصياد قال:


> يا ابن النور مع انني اشك في ذلك ( ان تكون ممن احبهم المسيح ) الا تعلم ان اعداد المسيحين الذين اسلمو من سنة واحدة فقط قد وصل الى آلاف الافراد الذين لم يبصروا النور الا منذ اسلمو .
> اولا تعلم يا ابن النور ان المسيح قد احب الاسلام كما ورد في كتابكم ولو لحق بنبينا لاسلم وكان على دين الاسلام ولكن ندعو لكم بالخير احبائنا المسيحين ونرجو الله ان يتوب عليكم وتموتو على ملة الاسلام. ولكم جزيل الشكر
> ( سيأتي من بعدي نبي اسمه أحمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم )
> هذا ما قاله سيدنا المسيح في الانجيل


 
نفسى اعرف انت عاوز اية تانى من الدلائل علشان تصدق:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: 

ثانبا لما تحب تفول كلام يكون مقترن بدلائل

وسيبك من كلام الانشاء الى بتسمعوا كل يوم وهيضيعك

*تعالوا الى يا مباركى ابى رثوا الملك المعد لكم من قبل تاسيس العالم*


----------



## My Rock (1 أكتوبر 2006)

الصياد قال:


> يا ابن النور مع انني اشك في ذلك ( ان تكون ممن احبهم المسيح ) الا تعلم ان اعداد المسيحين الذين اسلمو من سنة واحدة فقط قد وصل الى آلاف الافراد الذين لم يبصروا النور الا منذ اسلمو .
> اولا تعلم يا ابن النور ان المسيح قد احب الاسلام كما ورد في كتابكم ولو لحق بنبينا لاسلم وكان على دين الاسلام ولكن ندعو لكم بالخير احبائنا المسيحين ونرجو الله ان يتوب عليكم وتموتو على ملة الاسلام. ولكم جزيل الشكر
> ( سيأتي من بعدي نبي اسمه أحمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم )
> هذا ما قاله سيدنا المسيح في الانجيل


 

*اه و الدليل قالولوا ههههه:t11:*


----------



## ابن النور (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*صدقنى ياصياد انت صعبان على وانا بصلى من اجلك*



الصياد قال:


> يا ابن النور مع انني اشك في ذلك ( ان تكون ممن احبهم المسيح ) الا تعلم ان اعداد المسيحين الذين اسلمو من سنة واحدة فقط قد وصل الى آلاف الافراد الذين لم يبصروا النور الا منذ اسلمو .
> اولا تعلم يا ابن النور ان المسيح قد احب الاسلام كما ورد في كتابكم ولو لحق بنبينا لاسلم وكان على دين الاسلام ولكن ندعو لكم بالخير احبائنا المسيحين ونرجو الله ان يتوب عليكم وتموتو على ملة الاسلام. ولكم جزيل الشكر
> ( سيأتي من بعدي نبي اسمه أحمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم )
> هذا ما قاله سيدنا المسيح في الانجيل



انت تقول ان سيدنا المسيح كان اسلم لو حضر محمد
صدقنى انتم خلاص مش عارفين تتكلموا داقت بيكم الدنيا وغسيل المخ خلاص بطل مفعوله اسمع الشيخ الباكى عور خالد وهو بيحذر الحكومات الاسلاميه ويقول انقذوا الاسلام من التنصير الجماعى علرف ليه لان 10000 جزائرى اعتنقوا المسيحيه جماعه وبيقول احكموا عليهم بالموت فعلا دينكم دين دموى ومباح فيه الدم وانت قرأنك شهد للمسيح واصطفى مريم امه من بين نساء العالمين  ياجاهل دينك انت لو قلت كده بتكدب وبتحرف ف قرانك اللى بيقول علينا اهل الذكر واهل الكتاب واسالونا ان كنتم جهله ولاتعلمون ارحم نفسك وبلاش تكابر على الله السماء تفرح بواحد خاطى (مسلم) يتوب اكتر من تسعه وتسعين بارآ لايحتاجون الى توبه


----------



## ابن النور (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا ونعمة وبركة الله معك*



assia قال:


> كلامك صحيح يا ماي روك بيكذبون حتى فقهاؤهم و علماءهم



المسيحين بالمغرب بكم يقدرون الله يزيدكم ويبارك فيكم


----------



## Coptic Man (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*يا ابن النور المشاركات دي*

*احسن حاجة التجاهل ليها *

*والا الواحد هيتشل منها *

*لاني مستوي ذكائها من غير المصرح به دوليا غير مع الفئات المحمدية*


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

هوا صح يمكن تراجع العدد المسلمين بس مو بسبب عدم انتشاره 

تراجع من كثر القتلا المسلمين في فلسطين ولبنان والعراق الخ.....

كله من اعتدى الصلبيون وصهاينه !!!!!!!


----------



## attack11 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الاسلام هو صاحب اكبر معدلات انتشار في العالم بطلوا فتي بقى
خصوصا في اوربا يوميا مئات الناس بيدخلوا في دين الله افواجا
وبدون الحركات الي بيعملوها المنصرين
بيغروا الناس بالفلوس عشان يتركوا الدين ويتنصروا
خصوصا في الجزائر الجماعه المنصرين بيغروا الجزائريين بأنهم يدوهم مرتبات شهريه ويسفروهم فرنسا و..و..و
لكن مش بيبقوا مؤمنين بالدين النصراني هما بس بيضحكوا عالمنصرين واول مايروحوا فرنسا بيرجعوا تاني للأسلام
ولله انا سمعت الكلام ده من بؤ الجماعه المنصرين
اصل بالعقل كدا مين هايسيب عبادة رب العباد ويعبد مخلوق


----------



## attack11 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

قاصد الاصلاح قال:


> هوا صح يمكن تراجع العدد المسلمين بس مو بسبب عدم انتشاره
> 
> تراجع من كثر القتلا المسلمين في فلسطين ولبنان والعراق الخ.....
> 
> كله من اعتدى الصلبيون وصهاينه !!!!!!!



مفيش تراجع ولا حاجه
معدل زيادة المسلمين 120 في الميه
ده كفايه البالتوك والانتصار الساحق للمسلمين


----------



## attack11 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *يا ابن النور المشاركات دي*
> 
> *احسن حاجة التجاهل ليها *
> 
> ...



فعلا 
هو مستوى ذكاءه مصرح بيه بس مع الفئات الخروفيه زيك كدا


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

attack11 قال:


> فعلا
> هو مستوى ذكاءه مصرح بيه بس مع الفئات الخروفيه زيك كدا



أحلى حاجة أنك علشان معكش دليل بتعد تشتم كده على طول


----------



## قاصد الاصلاح (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ريمون ليش  اتهرب من موضوعنا


----------



## Coptic Man (5 أكتوبر 2006)

attack11 قال:


> الاسلام هو صاحب اكبر معدلات انتشار في العالم بطلوا فتي بقى
> خصوصا في اوربا يوميا مئات الناس بيدخلوا في دين الله افواجا
> وبدون الحركات الي بيعملوها المنصرين
> بيغروا الناس بالفلوس عشان يتركوا الدين ويتنصروا
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههه*

*المسلمين بيبعوا محمد و اللهم اللات علشان شوية فلوس*

*بعدين يرجعوله تاني *

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*ياراجل المثل بيقول ان بليتم فا استتروا *

*ده كلامك العن من انهم يعتنقوا المسيحية* 

*فكر شوية في كلامك يا ابني*


----------



## MRAHEB (5 أكتوبر 2006)

لو أعدادنا بدأت تقل كما تزعمون كان ما صار الخوف يزيد في قلوبكم أكبر و أكبر زأنتم عارفين بأن أعداد كبيرة جدا من المسيحين دخلوا إلى الاسلام الظاهر بديتوا تخرفون


----------



## under-taker (5 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *المسلمين بيبعوا محمد و اللهم اللات علشان شوية فلوس*
> 
> ...



هل تعلم انه عندما دخل الاسلام مصر
فرض جزيه تقدر من 2 درهم ل 2 دينار 
على حسب ثروة الشخص
يعني لو كان المسيحيون قد تركوا النصرانيه من اجل 2 درهم فما هذا الدين اذا اللذي يباع ب 2 درهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2006)

MRAHEB قال:


> لو أعدادنا بدأت تقل كما تزعمون كان ما صار الخوف يزيد في قلوبكم أكبر و أكبر زأنتم عارفين بأن أعداد كبيرة جدا من المسيحين دخلوا إلى الاسلام الظاهر بديتوا تخرفون


 
*دليل؟ :dntknw: *


----------



## Scofield (5 أكتوبر 2006)

under-taker قال:


> هل تعلم انه عندما دخل الاسلام مصر
> فرض جزيه تقدر من 2 درهم ل 2 دينار
> على حسب ثروة الشخص
> يعني لو كان المسيحيون قد تركوا النصرانيه من اجل 2 درهم فما هذا الدين اذا اللذي يباع ب 2 درهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



وهل كانت عملة مصر الدرهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وهل العملة متساوية فى كل الأزمان؟؟؟؟كمثال الجنيه النهاردة ميساويش حاجة و من 10 سنين كان يدوبك يشترى حاجة و من 20 سنة كان له قيمة و من 30و40و50 سنة كان الجنيه يمكن أن يشترى جرام ذهب


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*الجزية كانت دينار كامل يا حانوتي*

*علي الشعب القبطي الغلبان*

*اللي المسلمين سرقوا ارضه وكنائسه*

*الهمج الجياع القادمين من شبه جزيرة المعيز*

*الذين لم يكونوا يعرفوا معني كلمة w.c*


----------



## عاشقة القرآن (10 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهذا الذي تقولوه اتعتقدون انكم عندما اسئتوا لرسولنا الكريم سوف نكرهه
لالا بالعكس والله العظيم انكم بهذه الاساءه قد احتيت قلوب الكثير من المسلمين الذين كانوا لايصلون
وقد زاد حب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في قلوبنا اكثر واكثر 
وما تقولوه لايصدق حيث ان الدين الاسلامي جميل بدونه لايعرف البشر النور
كيف لنا ان تعتنق غيره من الديانات الاخرى


----------



## My Rock (10 أكتوبر 2006)

عاشقة القرآن قال:


> ماهذا الذي تقولوه اتعتقدون انكم عندما اسئتوا لرسولنا الكريم سوف نكرهه
> لالا بالعكس والله العظيم انكم بهذه الاساءه قد احتيت قلوب الكثير من المسلمين الذين كانوا لايصلون
> وقد زاد حب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في قلوبنا اكثر واكثر
> وما تقولوه لايصدق حيث ان الدين الاسلامي جميل بدونه لايعرف البشر النور
> كيف لنا ان تعتنق غيره من الديانات الاخرى


 
*انتي بتفهمي المواضيع بالمقلوب؟*

*مين جاب سيرة محمد و الاساءة ليه؟*

*الموضوع مبني على موقع الجزيرة و اعتراف الشيوخ بخطر التنصير على الاسلام!*


----------



## فتى الإسلام (16 أكتوبر 2006)

أكبر دليل على قوة الإسلام والمسلمين تحالف واتحاد جميع الأديان على الدين الإسلامي وهذا أولا :. لصحة الدين الإسلامي وكذب المزاعيم الباطلة 
ثانيا :. لقوة الدين الإسلامي وكثر أفراده وتمسكهم بالدين الإسلامي 
:. ثالثا لخوف الشياطين من انتشار الدين الإسلامي 
وأحب أن أذكركم إخواني وأخواتي أن
*الدين السلامي ناااااااااااااااااااااااااسخ لجميع الأديان *


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2006)

فتى الإسلام قال:


> أكبر دليل على قوة الإسلام والمسلمين تحالف واتحاد جميع الأديان على الدين الإسلامي وهذا أولا :. لصحة الدين الإسلامي وكذب المزاعيم الباطلة
> ثانيا :. لقوة الدين الإسلامي وكثر أفراده وتمسكهم بالدين الإسلامي
> :. ثالثا لخوف الشياطين من انتشار الدين الإسلامي
> وأحب أن أذكركم إخواني وأخواتي أن
> *الدين السلامي ناااااااااااااااااااااااااسخ لجميع الأديان *


 

:t11: :t11: :t11:


----------



## الأمة (16 أكتوبر 2006)

أبعطيكم معلومة 
الإسلام باقي إلى قيامة الساعة ولن تستطيعوا انهاءه
ياجماعه الرسول الحبيب فديته نفسي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قال من أحد علامات قيامة الساعه الكبرى هي:
ظهور عيسى عليه السلام فوق المناراة البيضاء شرقي دمشق ومن الأمور التي سيفعلها هو كســــــــــــر الصــــــــــليـــــب


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2006)

فتى الإسلام قال:


> أكبر دليل على قوة الإسلام والمسلمين تحالف واتحاد جميع الأديان على الدين الإسلامي وهذا أولا :. لصحة الدين الإسلامي وكذب المزاعيم الباطلة
> ثانيا :. لقوة الدين الإسلامي وكثر أفراده وتمسكهم بالدين الإسلامي
> :. ثالثا لخوف الشياطين من انتشار الدين الإسلامي
> وأحب أن أذكركم إخواني وأخواتي أن
> *الدين السلامي ناااااااااااااااااااااااااسخ لجميع الأديان *


 
*تمام يا فتي الاسلام *

*بس ليا سؤال هو الدين الاسلامي ناسخ بس ولا ناسخ ومنسوخ :t11:*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الأمة قال:


> أبعطيكم معلومة
> الإسلام باقي إلى قيامة الساعة ولن تستطيعوا انهاءه
> ياجماعه الرسول الحبيب فديته نفسي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قال من أحد علامات قيامة الساعه الكبرى هي:
> ظهور عيسى عليه السلام فوق المناراة البيضاء شرقي دمشق ومن الأمور التي سيفعلها هو كســــــــــــر الصــــــــــليـــــب


 
*صحيح امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم*


----------



## فتى الإسلام (17 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *تمام يا فتي الاسلام *
> 
> *بس ليا سؤال هو الدين الاسلامي ناسخ بس ولا ناسخ ومنسوخ :t11:*



وأنا عندي سؤال : إنت تحب ترد فقط من أجل العناد ؟

ليه ماترد رد عقلاني ؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2006)

فتى الإسلام قال:


> وأنا عندي سؤال : إنت تحب ترد فقط من أجل العناد ؟
> 
> ليه ماترد رد عقلاني ؟؟


 
*ياسيدي الفاضل *

*انا برد رد يناسب كلامك *

*لماذا فانت تقول الدين الاسلامي ناسخ لجميع الاديان *

*هل الدين الاسلامي يعترف بصحة المسيحية واليهودية ويكملهم *

*كما ان المسيحية تكمل التوراة *

*ام ان الاسلام جاء ليقول اني الانجيل والتوراة محرفين وانا الصح *

*لو كان كمل كلامهم وتعاليهم بدون ان ينقض كنت وافقت علي كلامك *

*اذا هو ناسخ ومنسوخ لانه يغير في كلام الدينين السابقين له *

*صح يا مان ولا انا غلطان :smil12: *


----------



## فتى الإسلام (17 أكتوبر 2006)

طبعا غلطان لأنو الدين الإسلامي أتى بأمر ثم نسخه بأمر آخر وهذا من باب اليسر والسهوله 
لكن ما أتى بامر وبدله بأمر آخر
والدليل على صة كلامي إنو جميع الديانات السماويه تدعو إلى  توحيد الله وحده
" أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله , وأن محمدا رسول الله "


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2006)

فتى الإسلام قال:


> طبعا غلطان لأنو الدين الإسلامي أتى بأمر ثم نسخه بأمر آخر وهذا من باب اليسر والسهوله
> لكن ما أتى بامر وبدله بأمر آخر
> "


 
*طيب معلش خدني علي قد عقلي*

*هو مش ربنا عارف كل حاجة *

*وعارف عقول عباده يبقي ليه من البداية مش ينزل كلام واحد*

*ولا هو بيرجع في كلامه :t33: *

*ينزل امر اسهل *

*ده زي مذاكرات الجامعة علي كدا بديل كتاب الجامعة الكبير ههههه*


----------



## Amro (18 أكتوبر 2006)

اه بامارة اسلام جونيور وانيلكا وغيرهم كتييييييييييييييير
ماشوفتش جونيور النهارده وهو بيسجد لله؟


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2006)

Amro قال:


> اه بامارة اسلام جونيور وانيلكا وغيرهم كتييييييييييييييير
> ماشوفتش جونيور النهارده وهو بيسجد لله؟


 
*ياعم قول لشيوخك اللي بيصوتوا في المحطات الفضائية من المسيحين اللي عددهم في ازدياد *

*هو انا جبتلك كلامي من موقع مسيحي كافر لسمح الله :t33: *

*دي كلها مواقع اسلامية بحته*


----------



## Ramy al Iraqi (20 أكتوبر 2006)

thank you


----------



## تنين الظلام (20 أكتوبر 2006)

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم 

(( بدـأ الإسلام غريبا وسيعود غريبا فطوبي للغرباء))

والدين الإسلامي مانهار 

كل دولة موجود فيها أقليات إسلامية مواطنين مسلمين 

لكن لو تجي بالسعودية مافيها مسيح 

جميعهم مسلمين 

هذا دليل على ان الإسلام منتشر  انتشار كبير


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

تنين الظلام قال:


> قال صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 
> (( بدـأ الإسلام غريبا وسيعود غريبا فطوبي للغرباء))
> 
> ...


 
*هذا دليل علي التخلف المحمدي*

*والخوف من انتشار المسيحية *

*فممنوع التبيشر في الدول الاسلامية والسعودية بالذات ممنوع دخول الكتاب المقدس بها*

*وصلت لمنع الكتاب المقدس وكمان حظر المواقع المسيحية :t33: *

*وتقوليلي دليل علي انتشار الاسلام*

*ربنا يهدئ:yaka: *


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*انت قلت انا الاسلام انتشاره اكثر من المسيحيه برغم عدم وجود مؤسسات للتبشير
 انا معاك وموافق على كل الكلام اللى بتقوله 
بس فى غلطه صغيره وهى مؤسسات تبشير 
مبدائيا انت اعترفت انه موجود لدينا مؤسسات تبشير
ولكن بالنسبه لكم انتم عندكم 
1- اختطاف البنات وتصويرهم عارين وتهديدهم 
لاجبارهم على الاسلام 
2-عرض مبالغ طائله على الناس البسطاء ليتبعوا الاسلام
3-مؤسسه التكفير
4- الرده
فاننى اريد ان اوضح لك معلومه هى ان الانسان يعتنق اى دين لا بد ان يكون عن حب واقتناع من الداخل وليس بالتهديد او التظاهر
بمعنى اكثر ان عندما شخص يعتنق المسيحيه عن ايمان وحب يساوى 1000000 شخص يعتنق الاسلام عن احتيجاته الشخصيه سواء دفاع عن الشرف او احتياجه للمال او تم تهديده هذه هى الاساليب الرخيصه
وبهذا يبقى الوصلات صحيحه مئه فى المئه*


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*ثانيا الاخ اللى بيقول الشهاده
معلومه صغيره لك هى 
انت بتشهد ان محمد رسول كويس انا معاك 
لاكن فى سؤال 
كيف يعدل الادميين الان فى اسماء الله الحسنى 28 اسم ليه ما بقوش 30 اشمعنى 28 
وهل يوجد اخطاء اخرى ولا لا  ده شئ انا متاكد منه بس بحب اسالك 
اعطنى برهان على ان المصحف مش محرف
ما هو الحجر الاسود اللى بتبوسوه فى الحج ؟
لماذا سمى شهر رمضان ......
1- بهذا الاسم ؟
2-لماذا شهر ؟
3-لماذا نصومه   ؟        ولو سمحت اثباتات
4-لماذا هذا الشهر ؟*


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

مع تحيات اخوك المسيحى


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2006)

تنين الظلام قال:


> كل دولة موجود فيها أقليات إسلامية مواطنين مسلمين
> 
> لكن لو تجي بالسعودية مافيها مسيح
> 
> ...


 
*معلومتك الاثنين خطأ*
*الاحصائات العلمية الي وضعتها في رد سابق من هذا الموضوع تشير الى ان المسيحية هي الديانة الوحيدة المتواجدة في كل بلد في العالم و عكسه مع الاسلام*

*فمن كذب عليك و قال لك انه لا يوجد مسيح في السعودية؟*

*في مسيحيين بس بسبب حد الردة في الاسلام لا تسمع بهم علنا!!*


----------



## تنين الظلام (20 أكتوبر 2006)

للأخ كريستيان انت عطني دليل ان الإنجيل مو محرف 

وأسئلتك اللي تسأل عنها

الحجر الأسود اللي بناه هو سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام 

سمي رمضان بهذا الإسم اسم مثل اي اسم ليه سميت بكرستيان 

لماذا نصومه لأن الله امرنا بصيامه لأن فيه حدثت قصة 

مكتوبة بالقرءان عندما راى رؤية في المنام 

حدث في هذا الشهر 

وأمرنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بصيامه 

ومكة والمدينة يحرم دخول شخص غير مسلم فيها 

عشان كذا مافي كنائس بالسعودية 

وحرم الإسلام بناء كنيسة داخل دولة اسلامية 

الا اذا كانت الكنيسة مبنية من زمان فتترك ولاحد يعترض 

ولاتهدم من قبل المسلمين 

والمسيحيين الموجودين بالسعودية 

هي بالأصل شركات غربيه وناس عملهم بالسعودية


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

فى البدايه احب ان اشكر من رد على سؤالى ولم يرد باى رد مفيد او حتى مقنع او حتى اسبات 
 وهذا تهرب لانك لست على علم بدينك لانك لو كنت على علم بدينك كنت اعتنقت المسيحيه 
واثبات انك لا تدرى شئ عن دينك 
اولا رد سوال بسؤال 
ثانيا لا يوجد ولا رد على اسالتى
ثالثا انا قلت لك اثبت بالشواهد والايات القرانيه
رابعا جميع اثباتات صحه الكتاب المقدس سوف ابعتها لك وبالشواهد والايات من كل ديانه اليهوديه المسيحيه الاسلاميه


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

سواء على البريد او المنتدى 
الاستفادات من اقولك
1 دينك غير مسامح وغير مسالم 
الاسبات ايات كتير فى القران ولو عايزنى اكتبها ممكن 
2 ان رمضان ده حاجه عاديه لانك تقول ذى اى اسم  فانا ممكن نالف قصه ونقول هذا لانه كان فى خطيئه مع امرائه وعندما حضر زوجها وكان اسمه رمضان وكاد ان يقتله لولا ان محمد قال له السماح 
انا هاخلى الناس تصوم شهر ويبقى على اسمك فوافق رمضان ( هذه خرفات وانا عارف اثبت لماذا سمى بهذا الاسم )
وده حوار سلمى لو هاتزعل ممكن نقفل عليه اهم شئ اننا واحد ولا يوجد فرق بل هو  اختلاف فى وجهات النظر 
3


----------



## تنين الظلام (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اخ كريستيان انا لو اعطيك ايه 
بتقول انها محرفة 
لكن هذي اية من القرءان ان الله تكفل بحفظه 
(( انا نحن نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون))


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

وانا سوف اكمل حديثى معك بكره او بعده بالكثير


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

لظروف انشغالى بالعمل مع تحيات اخوك    Christian


----------



## تنين الظلام (20 أكتوبر 2006)

عطني اثباتاتك


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

انت جاهز الان


----------



## تنين الظلام (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اي جاهز لأي اثبات


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

انا هاقوله الان تحب ابتدى الاثباتات من اى دين انا افضل الاسلام لانه دينك


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

انت تحب ايه


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

انا جاهز


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

تحب الان بالاثبات


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ياعم خلص انا وراى شغل بكره


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

تنين الظلام هو قفل ليه


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

رد عليا ياتنين تحب الان ولا لا


----------



## تنين الظلام (20 أكتوبر 2006)

انا هنا بس جتني رساله من احد المواقع 

على الإيميل واشغلتني شوي 

وعطنا الإثبات من ديننا


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اوك


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

من طبيعه الحال لا يمكن ان يكون الكتاب المقدس قد تعرض للتحريف قبل ايام محمد والا لتهجم محمد عليه وكتب عن تغيره فى القران ليوصى المسلمين ويحذر العالم اجمع كى لا يقراو كتاب قد تحرف  . ولكن محمد اكرم الكتاب المقدس وشدد على انه كتاب الله المعطى لبنى البشر كنور وهدى ورحمه للعالمين وان رسالته هو جائت لتصادق على التوراه والانجيل لذلك حثهم فى القران على قراءته


----------



## تنين الظلام (20 أكتوبر 2006)

عطني ايه من القرءان تدل على وجوب قراءة الإنجيل


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ما تستعجلش افهم براحه


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ثانيا
وان كان الاعتقاد ان الانجيل قد تبدل بعد عهد محمد فهناك سؤال ؟
ان كانت المسيحيه انتشرت فى انحاء العالم قبل محمد وكانت متعدده الطوائف والملل . لصالح اى من الطوائف قد حرف الكتاب المقدس ؟ وهل كانت الطوائ الاخره توافق على تحريف الكتاب المقدس لصالح طائفه ؟ والرد بالعقل


----------



## Christian (20 أكتوبر 2006)

واعطنى اثبات انك متابع


----------



## تنين الظلام (20 أكتوبر 2006)

انا حاليا راح اطلع من المنتدى 

ابي اشوف شغلي مع الرسالة  اللي جتني على الماسنجر 

بكرة راح اجيب لك اثباتات وأدلة


----------



## Bino (27 أكتوبر 2006)

اذا كان لديك روابط حقيقيه فعلا فلتضعها لنعرف من المحق


----------



## Coptic Man (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: انهيار الاسلام وتراجع اعدادهم !!*

up :yaka:


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 يوليو 2011)

حبي هو الينكات مش شغالة ولا ايه ياريت تظبت الموضوع تاني لاني محتاجه اوي


----------

